# Looking for recommendations on cookware?



## mrad (Dec 26, 2021)

I know this is a smoking website, but most on here seem to enjoy all kinds of cooking.  We are looking to replace our 30-year-old cookware. I am looking for recommendations. I see a lot of promotions for Hexclad, but it seems to be a bit spendy. Not that I am against buying quality, I just don't want to over pay for advertising or poor quality. I would like to hear some recommendations on some higher-quality cookware that will last 10-15 years.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 26, 2021)

The best pan I have is a Caannasweis Nonstick Pan Marble Frying Pan Non Stick Skillet 10".  Have had it for quite some time and every bit as non stick as day 1.  Eggs just slide out.  I have bought another brand set of marble granite and so far so good.  I do look for induction when shopping just because they heavy duty and do use my burners sometime.  I used one this weekend and man they heat up fast.  Good luck.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Dec 26, 2021)

My wife did a lot of research and settled on a 10 piece All-Clad set a couple of years ago.   It's been a great set for us.  She was kinda evasive about what it cost, and having just looked it up for this post, I think I understand why.    https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...n6HRECQ9ThEt26eeCOqcS3MzpZC0AwkUaAnetEALw_wcB


----------



## mrad (Dec 26, 2021)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> My wife did a lot of research and settled on a 10 piece All-Clad set a couple of years ago.   It's been a great set for us.  She was kinda evasive about what it cost, and having just looked it up for this post, I think I understand why.    https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...n6HRECQ9ThEt26eeCOqcS3MzpZC0AwkUaAnetEALw_wcB


I found the same set when researching and saw the price at COSTCO. how long have you had the set? I'm willing to pay for quality but want to make sure it is the last set I buy.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Dec 26, 2021)

I’ve had a similar All Clad set for close to 30 years and they are as good today as the day I bought them.  Also have some of their non sticks pans, and while the non stick functions just ok, they have also held up fine which is saying something for non stick cookware, which often flakes off cheaper sets. If I were buying again, I think I would skip the non stick and just get all stainless.

Be careful buying All Clad though, they have some cheaper product lines that are thinner and made in China.  They aren’t nearly as good, although they look very similar to the better grade lines. The better grade stuff was built in the USA and heavier gauge.


----------



## JeffShoaf (Dec 26, 2021)

I switched to an induction cooktop several years ago and spent a lot of time looking for new cookware since my old stuff wasn't induction compatible. I was leaning towards All Clad but found that their handles hurt my hands. I ended up getting the Williams-Sonoma ThermoClad. Comparable to All Clad but with nicer handles and lids - and a bit less expensive.





						Williams Sonoma Signature Thermo-Clad™ Stainless-Steel 10-Piece Cookware Set | Williams Sonoma
					






					www.williams-sonoma.com
				




If you like cast iron or carbon steel, take a look at SolidTeknic. It's machine-wrought from a single piece of iron. No rivets and lighter than cast iron. They've also come out with stainless pans made in a similar fashion as their wrought iron. They have an almost cult-like following:








						SOLIDteknics USA
					

Made in Chicago and wrought from clean American materials, Solidteknics US-ION™ iron and nöni™ stainless steel pans are perfect for all your everyday frying, baking, broiling and grilling needs. Experience the SOLID difference: multi-century durability, suitable for all heat sources, no toxic or syn




					solidteknicsusa.com


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2021)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> My wife did a lot of research and settled on a 10 piece All-Clad set a couple of years ago.   It's been a great set for us.  She was kinda evasive about what it cost, and having just looked it up for this post, I think I understand why.


We got an All Clad set as a wedding gift over 32 years ago.  I use them everyday.  They are awesome.  The only problem is the handle gets a little hot if you cook at a higher temp.  We solved that problem by putting wine corks, 4 or 5 of them in the handle.  You won't be dissapointed. There is no shortage of wine corks here, they get replaced frequently.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 26, 2021)

We have the All-Clad nonstick frying and saute pans. They are awesome. We also have the All-Clad stainless frying and saute pans. Also awesome if you use them correctly. 

We have stainless steel sauce and Dutch ovens we brought into our marriage over 41 years ago. I have no idea who made them. 

I've bought stuff from Costco. They seem to have about a 5-7 lifespan if non-stick.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 26, 2021)

It's expensive but still non stick after 14 years


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Dec 26, 2021)

mrad said:


> I found the same set when researching and saw the price at COSTCO. how long have you had the set? I'm willing to pay for quality but want to make sure it is the last set I buy.


We've had our set for only three years or so.  To my eye, they still look brand new, so I've no reason to think they won't hold up over the long haul, but we don't have that much experience with them yet.


----------



## slavikborisov (Dec 27, 2021)

I worked as a cook in a restaurant during my high school days and the owner who I cooked next to swore by All-clad. Those pans would go through high heat sear and 500F finish for everything we cooked and then be subjected to industrial cleaners and soaps day in and day out and didn't skip a beat. All clad is the way to go that's my go to for everything. I own other pans and nothing compares and far as durability and even heat distribution.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 27, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> We have stainless steel sauce and Dutch ovens we brought into our marriage over 41 years ago. I have no idea who made them.


Is it Revere ware ? I have a pre 1986 set that I've had for close to 40 years . No longer made , but it last a really long time if cared for .


----------



## Buttah Butts (Dec 27, 2021)

All-clad for stainless and le creuset cast iron. There are investments that will last a long long time.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Is it Revere ware ? I have a pre 1986 set that I've had for close to 40 years . No longer made , but it last a really long time if cared for .



My wife's set she brought to the marriage was purchased from a door-to-door salesman. It has no markings on ANY on the pans or lids. They are heavy duty and perform like champs.

I found markings on mine. I believe I bought them from Kmart in 1974 when I got a dorm room with a kitchen at university.  Either that or 1977 when I got an apartment in the Navy. Probably also from Kmart because I shopped there a lot. They are lighter weight. Marked as "Duncan Hines" by Revere Ware.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 27, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> "Duncan Hines"


I think the Duncan Hines was made by Regal ware , but I could be wrong . The Revere stuff is pretty heavy duty . Both great cookware is used right and taken care of . Thanks for the info .


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I think the Duncan Hines was made by Regal ware , but I could be wrong . The Revere stuff is pretty heavy duty . Both great cookware is used right and taken care of . Thanks for the info .


Went and looked again.. You're absolutely right, Chop. Regal Ware not Revere Ware. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ofelles (Dec 28, 2021)

I'll chime in for the All-Clad cookware and cast iron.  All-Clad has factory seconds sales often and I can not find anything wrong with them, I have a few pieces.  I have also used for about 10-12 yeas some chamba clay pots that are great for beans and stews. https://www.mytoque.com/collections/soup-and-bean-pots


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 28, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Went and looked again


I'm figuring it out on the fly myself . From looking at Revere ware stuff , I've seen the Regal ware . I use mine almost everyday since I got them . Still in great shape . 
Now you have me wondering what the other set you have is . 
It's funny , years ago we remodeled the housewares department in Dillard's department store. All the guy's were checking out the pots , pans and gadgets  . The sales gal says " I never knew *your type *liked this stuff " Lol .


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 28, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I'm figuring it out on the fly myself . From looking at Revere ware stuff , I've seen the Regal ware . I use mine almost everyday since I got them . Still in great shape .
> *Now you have me wondering what the other set you have is .*
> It's funny , years ago we remodeled the housewares department in Dillard's department store. All the guy's were checking out the pots , pans and gadgets  . The sales gal says " I never knew *your type *liked this stuff " Lol .


My wife did a summer job I'm university where she sold books and magazines door-to-door in Baltimore. She bought the cookware because she has a soft spot for those who do the same.


----------



## urnaka (Dec 29, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> The best pan I have is a Caannasweis Nonstick Pan Marble Frying Pan Non Stick Skillet 10".  Have had it for quite some time and every bit as non stick as day 1.  Eggs just slide out.  I have bought another brand set of marble granite and so far so good.  I do look for induction when shopping just because they heavy duty and do use my burners sometime.  I used one this weekend and man they heat up fast.  Good luck.


Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 29, 2021)

urnaka said:


> Thanks for sharing it.


I keep this one pan for only eggs.  Use few times a week for couple years.  Amazing how slick it is.  Nothing in pan after making scrambled.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 29, 2021)

Wife likes nonstick we've had several sets of T-Fal and they did good for awhile but then the nonstick started flaking off. She went with a different nonstick that held up for a few years but then stuff started sticking. Several months ago I started looking for a new nonstick set and looked at the All-Clad hard anodized I kept looking at what lots of sites recommended and ended up buying a T-Fal hard anodized set we'll see how it stands up.


----------



## Ringer (Dec 29, 2021)

Nevermind this, was looking for the all clad seconds but I see it only happens 2 times per year


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 3, 2022)

Switched to induction, and very happy with GreenPan (Valencia Pro)


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 15, 2022)

Bringing this thread back up, but I'm kind of looking at cookware sets. I see the made-in stuff advertised and was curious if anyone here has any thoughts on this cookware.


----------



## mrad (Aug 15, 2022)

I started the thread and am still looking. I am close to purchasing Missen stainless steel. I can get a 12 piece set for under $400 with their 20% off coupon.  The 5 ply pans are as thick as the All-Clad D5 pans


----------



## Buttah Butts (Aug 15, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Bringing this thread back up, but I'm kind of looking at cookware sets. I see the made-in stuff advertised and was curious if anyone here has any thoughts on this cookware.


I do not have any Made in stuff personally but I have a buddy who does and has since replaced a majority of his All Clad stainless pans.


----------



## Pined (Nov 10, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> Switched to induction, and very happy with GreenPan (Valencia Pro)


I like it too. Speaking about cookware, I look for quality bakeware. Who can recommend good options? I found pyrex customer service contacts and a lot of reviews but all of them are different. Share your favorite online stores or just recommend the brand you like. I would be very appreciative of any kind of info.


----------



## LoydB (Nov 10, 2022)

All-Clad for regular, any cheap nonstick with a decent thickness on the bottom, because you’ll throw them away every couple of years.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 11, 2022)

I have become a fan of Granite induction cookware.  I don't usually use induction but they are heavy duty.  I have one pan that is few years old now I only use for eggs.  It still all most like brand new.  Eggs slide right out and scrambled do not stick.  I also have a set of Red Granite I have had for couple years that are great non stick!  So much better than the old Teflon.


----------



## bakerman (Nov 11, 2022)

I bought a set of Anolon cookware about 8 years ago. So far they work very well. Last Fall I picked up some Henkel frying pans from Costco. They were nice, but one year later and they are starting to wear. My kids are hard on my cookware. The only pan they cannot use is my cast iron skillet (Lodge).
Next set will be after my kids move out. Until then nothing too expensive.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Nov 11, 2022)

All-Clad for most things, and hundred-plus-year-old Griswold for cast iron skillets and a dutch oven.

I can't take credit for the outstanding choices; my wife researched and bought the All-Clad, and apparently my grandmother, or possible great-grandmother, did the same with the Griswold.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Nov 11, 2022)

mrad said:


> I know this is a smoking website, but most on here seem to enjoy all kinds of cooking.  We are looking to replace our 30-year-old cookware. I am looking for recommendations. I see a lot of promotions for Hexclad, but it seems to be a bit spendy. Not that I am against buying quality, I just don't want to over pay for advertising or poor quality. I would like to hear some recommendations on some higher-quality cookware that will last 10-15 years.


I'm usually the different one here, but I won't use "teflony" or no stick pans....full stop.
I bought a full set of Cuisinart SS pans before the Chinese revolution(10-15 years ago). I've never shopped for others, because the Cuisinarts from decades still look and cook like new. I do have a few "teflon" pots left by ex's.  Good for warming soup. period. I've been glancing at the "Made-in" line, but have no reason to buy.


----------



## Jonathon (Wednesday at 1:07 PM)

I've had really good luck with zyliss pans


----------



## fxsales1959 (Wednesday at 11:15 PM)

i bought a full set of cuisinart 5-6 years ago. i don't know if they are chinese now as the set was north of$450. I've been very happy with them to date. i cant cook on teflon pans, but that's just me


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Thursday at 6:14 AM)

I'm still really happy with the granite cookware.  Holding up very well and still non stick.


----------

